# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  New Fire-Belly Toad setup!

## Jace

Decided to try a more simple approach to the FBT setup.  I plan on adding some more silk plants but I also would like to try some live plants as well.  So far, I have heard that Java Fern and Duck Weed would make good additions but I would love to hear further suggestions from the Forum.  Besides the "No Ribbit" ornament, I am trying to keep it as natural as possible but I don't always have the best green thumb either.  Thanks in advance for any suggestions!   :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

Seems a little to deep for these guys. Sand or gravel would look good on the bottom, beyond the reach of the toads' little mouths.

----------


## Jace

I was hoping that I could stay away from sand and gravel.  My thought was that if I added some water plants, it would make it look better and fill up some of that water space.  I could take out some of the water, though, if it is too deep.

----------


## bshmerlie

I think its probably too deep. My guys like to be able to touch the bottom. They do float but mine tend to stick to shallow water and just sit and soak.

----------


## bshmerlie

Try one of those turtle docks that are ramped and stick to the glass. That would give them a slope and you would be able to observe the depth they like to hang out in.

----------


## Jace

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.  I'm going to take out a bit of the water later today and start looking for plants for them.  The boys were calling like crazy last night, so at least they feel comfortable in the new setup.

----------


## Deku

Hmm I think you're in somewhat of a right track. Along with making the water less deep. Here is my suggestion. You know those whisper filters? Get a few of the small ones. Fill the water only 4inches. Put rocks on the bottom(River stones) or sand. SO it doesn't look bare. The land are is good. But you should try adding fake moss. SO they can hide under it or leaves. Try making more floor space. These frogs like to excercise. My friend has them, they're like little kids. Hyper as heck. I like how you're thinking though. I once did a tank like that just for the heck of it.

----------


## Jace

Thanks Kevin.  I didn't get a chance to do remove any of the water today, but I will put it at the top of my to-do list tomorrow.  I think I just might add some gravel to the bottom afterall....the toads poop quite a lot and it doesn't look to attractive sitting on a plain bottom.  I am getting more silk plants to hang along the sides and drap over the ledges and into the water; live plants coming soon, too.

----------


## Kurt

Just think duckweed and water lettuce.

----------


## Jace

I've got duckweed on order...I have fake water lettuce floating around the tank, but maybe I'll get brave and try some real stuff!!  Toads have been singing day and night-it's been a long time since they have been this vocal and I have to say, I am really loving it!

----------


## Deku

> Thanks Kevin.  I didn't get a chance to do remove any of the water today, but I will put it at the top of my to-do list tomorrow.  I think I just might add some gravel to the bottom afterall....the toads poop quite a lot and it doesn't look to attractive sitting on a plain bottom.  I am getting more silk plants to hang along the sides and drap over the ledges and into the water; live plants coming soon, too.


You're most welcome dear.  If the toads you got are orientals then you should go with black gravel, because it will show off greatly your toads colors. Should it be a european firebelly, then just use either white(pure white) gravel or blue or green gravel. I would stay away from purples, reds, pinks, browns, yellows, and anything annoyingly bright. Get a small water vaccum(syphon). I feel that the whisper filters work best. Like the ones that go in. Or get a fluval filter. You know the ones that are like a long tube? It says internal filter so I think itd work. Try putting in the tank some phosphate remover. Try using some small powerheads for water circulation. As for aquatic plants. I think anachris are in order. :P ps/ a waterfall would look lovely. Try getting rocks from outside. Make sure they6 are light or drill holes in them.

----------


## Jace

Oooh, a waterfall would look pretty cool...not sure if I have the skills to pull that off at this moment.  Right now, I just want something that is easy to maintain but is safe and fun for the toads.  I always try to keep my tanks as natural as possible, so definitely no pink or purple gravel for me!  Black might be good, especially to offset green plants....I will see what is the best bang for my buck.  I have a small underwater filter right now, but I'm not sure if it's doing much....I might have to upgrade on that a bit down the road.  One thing at a time.  First: lower the water; second, get some more plants; third, get some gravel or sand.  That will keep me busy for now!!

----------


## Deku

> Oooh, a waterfall would look pretty cool...not sure if I have the skills to pull that off at this moment.  Right now, I just want something that is easy to maintain but is safe and fun for the toads.  I always try to keep my tanks as natural as possible, so definitely no pink or purple gravel for me!  Black might be good, especially to offset green plants....I will see what is the best bang for my buck.  I have a small underwater filter right now, but I'm not sure if it's doing much....I might have to upgrade on that a bit down the road.  One thing at a time.  First: lower the water; second, get some more plants; third, get some gravel or sand.  That will keep me busy for now!!


Making a simple waterfall is easy. Lul but good luck.

----------


## Quetzacoatl

Simple and nice! How many toads do you have there? Six? And how big is your setup?

----------


## Irina

Hello,

sorry, i hope, you will understand my english.

I think the water can be more than 10cm, when you make stones/wood/cork/plants/..., so the toads can hold on.
I show you pictures from my 3 old toad-tanks.

(180x40x50cm, 100x40x50 & 80x40x40cm)

Nice greetings from vienna,
Irina

----------


## Paul Rust

*Looks like a great start Jo.*

----------


## Paul Rust

*@ Irina, those setups look really good.*

----------


## Jace

*@ Quetzacoatl, I have a total of 9 FBT in a 25 gallon aquarium. * 

*@ Irina, your setup is amazing!  I don't know if I have the patience or the time to do that beautiful of a setup right now, but I really enjoyed looking at your pictures.  Welcome to the Forum, too!*

*@Paul, thank you....it's going to be basic for now as I have too many other things on the go, but the toads haven't stopped singing for two days, so they don't mind.*

----------


## Deku

Jace, I could  give you an idea for how to make a cheap, easy, clean set up for a fire belly. You make the terrarium filled with water up to 6-8 inches. Then you get a long, wide and tall rubbermaid of your liking. You put dirt on it. Then you find some live moss and put it on there, grab some potted plants and pop em in there. You can grow phelodendrun as "ivy". As a waterfall, all you need is a whisper filter made for a 40gallon or a 20gallon. YOu set it up all the way on the bottom. Then you get some nice medium rocks and you cover the base of the filter. But remember to leave openings. Then you cover it to the "lip" of the filter. you can put some fake moss on there, or live moss(rocks) and you got yourself a waterfall. You can also get like ceramic cups. Like the one used for ponds. But try getting some smaller. Like bowls. and then line them up from smallest to largest. On a level. Like smallest on top then med under it and then large under it. The water will pass through each bowl. If you put some gravel in each bowl itll help with filtration. :P 

I did a set up like this a while ago.

----------


## Jace

*You have some really cool ideas, Kevin...I will definitely keep that in mind for down the road.  Now that you said waterfall, I can't think of anything else-thanks alot!!  Lol.  However, it will have to be a project down the road.  But I promise I will do something soon.*

----------


## Kurt

> *@ Irina, your setup is amazing! I don't know if I have the patience or the time to do that beautiful of a setup right now, but I really enjoyed looking at your pictures. Welcome to the Forum, too!*


Irina's not new here, she just hasn't posted in a while.

----------


## Jace

*Oh, oops, sorry Irina!  Glad to have you back then! *

----------


## Paul Rust

> Irina's not new here, she just hasn't posted in a while.


 *Are you sure she's a she?*
*You told me Jo-Anna was a boy!  LOL*  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

I am pretty sure. I better be careful or I could receive a big surprise on the Jerry Springer Show.

----------

